# New Anubias species!?



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow. That is an amazingly bright plant.


----------



## tapwater (Mar 31, 2016)

Best I can tell is that it looks like Anubias Nana Snow White which is very rare. Unsure what country it's endemic too. Older leaves become whiter and brighter. Either that or you have some sort of kryptonite


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree it looks like anubias snow white, not new, just very rare and expensive.
edit: saw video before the out of tank shots, thought the shiny as just crapy phone camera and bright tank light.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Do you have a link? The anubias snow white I looked up is different from mine. The leaves on mine are reflective looking, almost metallic in color not really white. Put the video on high resolution and see if you can tell what I mean.


----------



## Sarlindescent (May 14, 2015)

Looks like anubius nana spray painted silver. I vote $500 a leaf.


----------



## tapwater (Mar 31, 2016)

Is today April Fool's Day?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Spoil sport, was just about to post some silver vals.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice try Zapins :laugh2:


----------



## tapwater (Mar 31, 2016)

Did you know aquatic plants are bioaccumulators of mercury?


----------



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

That was good!! I wonder how many people PM'd him.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh that's Anubias that was fed a boat load of Iron (Fe) :wink2: Call it Anubias 'metallica'





LOL, knew it right off the bat :grin2:


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Hehe, you guys are too sharp.



foster said:


> That was good!! I wonder how many people PM'd him.












It is an April fool's prank. Anubias argentium isn't real.... But they aren't spray painted. They are solid and made from sterling silver. I cast them and then polished them with my magnetic polisher that I built recently.

Chose the plants I wanted to copy into silver









Poured investment (a special type of plaster) around it









Spin cast them in my centrifugal caster









Dunked it in water to dissolve the investment.









Fresh out of the investment.









Brushed to remove investment, into the acid bath to clean off the fire scale.









After the acid bath it is pure white. 









Next step polishing it to bring out the shine. The little balls under the leaves were air bubbles that got trapped and filled with silver. Easy to pick them off.









Into the magnetic polisher for about an hour. The polisher is still unfinished (but is functional) in this video on my messy work bench. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD4XDEGtGpc

All polished up:


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

sp chrome! $200 per leaf leaf!


----------



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

I read they grow REEEAAALY slow.:wink2:


----------



## SNAXX (Dec 30, 2015)

I want Anubius Chromeius


----------

